
GPT-2 and Philip K. Dick - flancian
https://flancia.org/posts/gpt-pkd/
======
flancian
This is intended to be the second in a series of posts about possible
applications of NLP for the purpose aiding writing and other creative
activities.

My models are very entry-level right now, except for this excursion to the
land of basic usage of a more advanced tool such as GPT-2; but hopefully I'll
be able to produce more interesting stuff as I learn more about ML.

